
To Gmail, Most Black Lives Matter Emails Are“Promotions” - Sumitmic
https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/07/02/to-gmail-black-lives-matter-emails-are-promotions
======
bE9a3S5So8igd3
Seems to me that mass email for activism recruitment should go to spam

~~~
gshdg
If unsolicited, sure. But requested mail is requested mail.

The real question is whether they file email from other causes similarly.

